# Nissan IDx Concepts Preview Future Scion FR-S Rival



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan is previewing a possible future rival for the Scion FR-S with the iDx concept unveiled today at the Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> Built for Gen Y, or what Nissan calls “digital natives”, two different versions of the same car point towards two unique audiences. The first is the IDx Freeflow concept, built for lifestyle buyers, while the second is the iDx NISMO designed for those in search of a unique and affordable sports car.
> 
> ...


See more Nissan IDx photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

